# Do You Live in the Past, Present, or Future?



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 25, 2008)

A quiz:

Do You Live in the Past, Present, or Future?

Mine said:



> *You Live in the Present*
> 
> You take things one day at a time. And it turns out, that's a pretty great way to live.
> 
> ...


----------



## NicNak (Nov 25, 2008)

> You take things one day at a time.
> And it turns out, that's a pretty great way to live.
> 
> You aren't consumed by the past, and you're aren't obsessed with the future.
> ...



Think this quiz is giving me too much credit! haa haa, but I will take it, why not!


----------



## ladylore (Nov 25, 2008)

Same result for me. 



> *You Live in the Present *
> 
> You take things one day at a time. And it turns out, that's a pretty great way to live.
> 
> ...


----------



## NicNak (Nov 25, 2008)

Dr.  Baxter is going to think we cheated off of his test,  Ladylore haa haa haa haa


----------



## ladylore (Nov 25, 2008)

Naw - well practiced in mindfullness. At least that is my story and I am sticking to it.  :lol:


----------



## NicNak (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't have a story.  All I know is I am innocent until proven insane :teehee:


----------



## Daniel (Nov 25, 2008)

Just when I thought I achieved enlightenment:



> While most people don't live in the present enough, make sure you don't live in it too much.
> 
> Blogthings - You Live in the Present


----------



## healthbound (Nov 26, 2008)

Hmmmmmm.....maybe the test is rigged?  Apparently I live in the present too!


----------



## NicNak (Nov 26, 2008)

Or  maybe it is cause we are all special :flowers:


----------



## healthbound (Nov 26, 2008)

I like your theory better


----------

